# Düngen mit Stahlwolle ?



## rollikoi (17. Sep. 2016)

Hallo,

auf meiner Pflanzeninsel stagnierte das Wachstum. Auch das __ Pfennigkraut in der Sumpfzone kümmerte vor sich hin.
Vor allem die Pflanzen auf der Insel zeigten dann ausgangs des Sommers zunehmend gelbe Blätter was mich auf einen Eisenmangel schließen lies. Da ich nicht wusste wie ich sie düngen sollte und weil ich ausprobieren wollte ob normales Eisen oder nur chelatiertes Eisen als Dünger in Frage kommt entschied ich mich für einen Test.
Ich kaufte 6 Topfkratzer aus Stahlwolle (natürlich seifenfrei), einen Topfkratzer zupfte ich in mehrere walnussgroße Stücke und legte sie zwischen die Pflanzen auf der Insel. Die anderen fünf Topfkratzer warf ich einfach in den Filter.
Auf der Insel war der Erfolg schon wenige Tage später sichtbar, die Blätter wurden zunehmend kräftig grün und trotz der Jahreszeit expandierte das Wachstum. In der Sumpfzone dauerte es etwas länger aber auch hier wächst es nun üppig.

Mein Fazit ist also es muss kein teuer Eisendünger sein, einfache billige Stahlwolle reicht auch.

LG Bernd


----------



## dizzzi (18. Sep. 2016)

Mal eine kleine Frage an die Experten. Dieses Jahr habe ich meine Seerosen mit Kugeldünger gedüngt und gedacht, dass diese auch genug Dünger an die anderen Pflanzen mit abgeben. Bei der einen oder anderen Pflanze war es definitiv nicht so. Wie düngt ihr einzelne Pflanzen. Flüssigdünger will ich jedenfalls nicht in den Teich kippen.

Frage schon mal nach für das nächste Frühjahr.

Danke für eure Tips im Voraus
&
LG

Udo


----------



## groecamp (18. Sep. 2016)

und wenn es rostet, dann hilft es auch gegen die Algen...


----------



## S.Hammer (18. Sep. 2016)

Hallo,
Ich dünge nur mit Fischexkrementen

Fülle allerdings immer mit Brunnenwasser auf, daher habe ich kein Eisenproblem, es wächst alles wie verückt.

Wäre ein Brunnen keine Alternative ?   Habe seit 2005 rund 2400 cbm gefördert, was das gekostet hätte

Gruss S.Hammer


----------



## mitch (18. Sep. 2016)

Hallo Udo,


dizzzi schrieb:


> Wie düngt ihr einzelne Pflanzen



du hast dir schon selbst die Antwort gegeben



dizzzi schrieb:


> mit Kugeldünger


----------



## rollikoi (18. Sep. 2016)

Hallo S. Hammer,

ein Brunnen könnte eine Lösung sein wenn das Wasser Eisen enthält. Aber für mich fällt die Lösung aus da ich ca. 70m tief bohren müsste um eine ergiebige Grundwasserschicht zu erreichen.
Für das Geld was die Bohrung kostet kann ich dann auch für die nächsten tausend Jahre Stahlwolle kaufen. 

LG Bernd


----------



## S.Hammer (18. Sep. 2016)

Hallo ,

70 ist tief, ich hab 14 m ab 8 kam das erste Wasser, das ging mit nem 1.000er auf die Hand .

Gegen __ Moos hab ich noch Eisendünger , aber das in den Teich ?.?   Glaube da ist man mit der Dosierung schnell drüber .

Gruss S?Hammer


----------



## Tottoabs (18. Sep. 2016)

rollikoi schrieb:


> Mein Fazit ist also es muss kein teuer Eisendünger sein, einfache billige Stahlwolle reicht auch.


Da google mal ein bisschen in den Aquarien Foren.....da werden dir einige negative Gechichten wie Mangan freisetzung und ähnliches aufgezeigt.....


----------



## rollikoi (18. Sep. 2016)

Hallo Totto,

ich glaube du machst hier die Pferde scheu.
Einen Teich kann man nicht mit einem Aquarium vergleichen, da laufen allein schon volumenmäßig und witterungsbedingt unterschiedliche Prozesse ab.
Ich behaupte auch mal mit sechs Stahlwolle-Topfkratzern auf 28000 Liter noch sehr weit von einer eventuellen Überdosierung entfernt zu sein.
Außerdem ist Mangan ebenso wie Eisen ein wichtiges Spurenelement für Pflanzen. Klar kann ein Zuviel davon wie bei allen Dingen kontraproduktiv sein aber wie viel zu viel ist und was ein Zuviel anrichten soll daran scheiden sich die Geister.

Und zu guter Letzt denke ich das zur Herstellung von Stahlwolle auf minderwertigen Stahl (zB. Baustahl) zurückgegriffen wird.
Ich kann mir nicht so recht vorstellen das man zur Herstellung von minderwertigem Stahl auf Rohstoffe wie Mangan zurückgreift, denn warum sollte man Mangan zusetzen um das Ausgangsmaterial zur Herstellung von Stahlwolle besser härten zu können.

LG Bernd


----------



## samorai (18. Sep. 2016)

rollikoi schrieb:


> Und zu guter Letzt denke ich das zur Herstellung von Stahlwolle auf minderwertigen Stahl (zB. Baustahl) zurückgegriffen wird.


Stahl ist vergütetet Eisen, also nicht "minderwertig"!
Wenn da Mangan mit drin ist hat es einen Grund, zB. Biegsamkeit/ Anpassung!

Aber keine schlechte Idee!


----------



## Tottoabs (18. Sep. 2016)

Für die Herstellung von Stahlwohle wird Spezialmaterial genommen. Frag mich jetzt bitte nicht nach der Vergütung. Ist auf jeden Fall kein Billigmaterial.


----------



## samorai (18. Sep. 2016)

Da ich auch nicht mit Brunnenwasser auffülle aber die Pflanzen in einen Normalzustand befinden, stellt sich die Frage:
Salzt Du auf?


----------



## mitch (18. Sep. 2016)

Hallo,
ein paar alte rostige Nägel (die natürlich nicht die Folie durchlöchern dürfen) sollten doch auch den selben Zweck erfüllen oder?


----------



## Tottoabs (18. Sep. 2016)

mitch schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ein paar alte rostige Nägel (die natürlich nicht die Folie durchlöchern dürfen) sollten doch auch den selben Zweck erfüllen oder?


Die dürften nicht so viel Oberfläche haben und somit nicht so gut den Zweck erfüllen.


----------



## karsten. (19. Sep. 2016)

Hallo

schade .... aber die Begeisterung kann ich nicht teilen.

Eisenrost als Eisen II und Eisen III Oxyd geht im Teich mit Kalk und Phosphor wasserunlösliche Verbindungen ein .
Die können langfristig tief im durchwurzeltem Substrat wieder pflanzenverfügbar werden .

Stichwort   "_C e l a t e"_

Das war aber nicht die Aussage.


unter Umständen zur Phosphatellimlierung gegen Fadenalgen  ........       ja

zur Eisendüngung ...... niemals

bei PH 7 ist Rost nicht pflanzenverfügbar


wirklich !

einfach mal googeln ganz ohne Esoterik

mfG


----------



## rollikoi (19. Sep. 2016)

@ Ron,
nein mein Teich ist nicht aufgesalzen da ich  Wert auf Pflanzenwuchs lege. Salz verwende ich für Kurzzeitbäder aber ich pökele meinen Teich nicht dauerhaft.

@ Mitch,
an rostige Nägel dachte ich auch schon, nahm aber Abstand davon wegen der Gefahr die Folie zu verletzen. Außerdem hat Stahlwolle eine viel größere Oberfläche.

@ Karsten,
deine Idee teilte ich anfangs auch, aber beim recherchieren zum Thema stieß ich darauf das zB. Huminsäuren die in Teichen zu finden sind die Rolle der Chelatoren einnehmen und das Eisen pflanzenverfügbar machen.
Das könnte man sicherlich auch nutzen um sich chelatierten Eisendünger selbst herzustellen.
In einem Eimer Wasser Eichenlaub mehrere Tage einweichen und dann Stahlwolle dazu und wieder ein paar Tage stehen lassen, absieben fertig.


----------

